# Port St. Joe Scallops



## speedcop (Jul 27, 2014)

we just rolled in from a great day of scalloping at st. joe. They were in 3-4 ft. of water and it was crystal clear on the north side of the bay. The south side was real murky and we found only a few there. But the north side I had picked up @ 100 in the first hour. They are not big yet but good enough to clean


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Jul 30, 2014)

Good for you.  We had terrible luck on opening week.  Went in at the spot where everybody parks on C30 east of parnell's.  Walked a long ways around and only found empty shells.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 31, 2014)

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> Good for you.  We had terrible luck on opening week.  Went in at the spot where everybody parks on C30 east of parnell's.  Walked a long ways around and only found empty shells.



I was at PSJ off 98 a few weeks ago.  Found a few... but nothing to brag about.  There was a lot of competition in that spot.  I figured it was just picked over.  Had fun any way


----------



## speedcop (Jul 31, 2014)

we usually dont go untill the middle of august, scallops are larger and the crowd has died off some but we couldnt stand it and took a chance, was a good day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, that is what some locals told us.  Wait until mid-august and scallops will be bigger.


----------



## twtabb (Aug 1, 2014)

I was wondering when we would get a report from one of those retired folks that can go when ever he wants.

We went on the 4th of July. Was not crowded, saw shark, picked up about four gallons of small ones.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 1, 2014)

twtabb said:


> I was wondering when we would get a report from one of those retired folks that can go when ever he wants.
> 
> We went on the 4th of July. Was not crowded, saw shark, picked up about four gallons of small ones.



I figured the 4th you could walk across the bay from boat to boat. Dont worry, you'll be in the retired group before long and you can join me. Take one of those comp days you got and lets go.


----------



## twtabb (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds good to me. Only 10 years left and I can call every day Saturday.


----------



## fireant21 (Aug 4, 2014)

lots of folks did well this past weekend that I spoke with. I only fish so I have no firsthand knowledge other than the shark fishing was great around the scallopers.


----------

